# Hibbert trains with Tim Duncan in San Antonio



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For the past few years, Pacers center Roy Hibbert has spent time during his summer working out with some of the all-time great big men in NBA history.
> 
> Three years ago, it was Hall of Famer center Bill Walton. More recently, it has been with his mentor, Tim Duncan — one of the most consistent and talented bigs in the league over the last three decades. Since being drafted No. 1 by the Spurs in 1997, he has led them to incredible success, including four NBA Titles.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.pacers.com/2013/08/19/hibbert-trains-with-tim-duncan-in-san-antonio/

Pacers fans have to be ecstatic about this.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not good to here. the Big Fundamental teaching that ogre of a man is not good news for the East


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes been training with Duncan for a couple offseasons. The thing that I really take from all of this is his drive to get better. 

You talk about Howard doing a media day train with some legendary big men and he ends up saying shit like "I don't want to be compared to them, I'm my own man." and you realize hes just doing this for another photo shoot and not taking shit seriously at all.

Then you have guys like Bynum and Cousins who are absolute clowns. 

Then there's Hibbert. A guy who was arguably the best big in the playoffs last year, and hes still buckling down and trying to get better every year.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i hope this pic goes through but-
good god- look how big roy has gotten!!


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

clownskull said:


> i hope this pic goes through but-
> good god- look how big roy has gotten!!


look out miami


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm ok with Roy getting stronger, but let's hope he's working on cardio.


----------

